# Passover and renewal



## TimV (Apr 12, 2009)

The time when Passover was held was adjusted so it always fell in spring, just as it is today; the most ancient symbol of resurrection. Nature itself looked forward to the Christ conquering death, and today reminds us all of the greatest victory in the history of the universe; God Himself taking on the form of a servant and defeating our old enemy.

Today I was treated to a bloom of an _Echinocereus_, a North American cactus I started from seed 4 years ago. This subspecies is plainer than others of their kind, and goes unnoticed during most of the year. It hides in very difficult terrain, protected by a suit of armor made of hard and sharp spines. Yet once per year in spring it bursts forth in a beautiful display of wild color, reds and yellows and greens, producing pollen and nectar for birds, insects, reptiles and mammals. All who will may come and feast - the plant does not defend the flower in any way. Yet enough are pollinated and not eaten to produce seed, and as they have been there since Creation they will be there to greet the Christ when He comes in glory to make all things new.


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 12, 2009)

Tim, if there's a PB award for "Person-whose-house-I-would-most-like-to-visit," I'm pretty sure I'd have to assign that one to you. The pictures you post of the plants you have are beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Have a blessed remainder to your Sabbath.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 12, 2009)

Truly gorgeous! Nice detail. Thanks for sharing and teaching us about this cactus.


----------



## DonP (Apr 12, 2009)

check this tree's growth. Interesting 2 weeks they say

PINE TREE CROSSES ~Inspirational~ Wanda's Country Home

-----Added 4/12/2009 at 10:02:58 EST-----

In natural healing I work with GLycoproteins which are now called the final frontier of medicine also. Seems everything repairs when you get these in the body. In studying them I cam across this picture one day and appied it to ID. 

Intelligent Design or another random chance occurrence?

Laminin Basically, is a protein found in the "extracellular matrix", the sheets of protein that form the substrate of all internal organs also called the "basement membrane". It has four arms that can bind to four other molecules. The long arm is capable of binding to cells, *which helps anchor the actual organs to the membrane. *They are a family of glycoproteins that are an integral part of the structural scaffolding in almost every animal tissue. Laminins are secreted and incorporated into cell-associated extracellular matrices. Laminin is vital to *making sure overall body structures hold together.*
Col 1:16 For by Him all things were created, both in the heavens and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or rulers or authorities-- all things have been created by Him and for Him. 17 And He is before all things, and* in Him all things hold together*. NAS

Now here is the structure of what holds all the cells and body parts together. 

http://vialogue.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/lammmm1.jpg


----------



## Idelette (Apr 12, 2009)

That is quite lovely!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 13, 2009)

Tim, 
You are the man. Thanks for bringing us all your love for horticulture.


----------



## Ruby (Apr 13, 2009)

That is gorgeous! Thank you for showing us.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice pic thanks for sharing


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank, Tim. That's one of my favourite little hedgehogs.


----------

